# Essex, reptile collectors.



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Out of intrest who else that has an intrest in Reptiles is based in Essex, i'm new to these forums and would like to try and make a few friends in the field. :smile:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm 30 mins outside of chelmsford in brentwood:smile: Hi!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Ipswich is close and there are a few of us there.... you KNOW suffolk is soooooooo much better lol


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Ello 

Im from sunny Canvey Island! Welcome 
x


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

hi, im from chelmsford, do you have meetings or anything?


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

hi im in braintree an got my royal from chelmsford


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Cool, looks like the Essex boys and girls are quite plentiful.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Im in Clacton On Sea so about 45 mins from Chelmsford


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Pretty good, and i have to agree, Moticia was hot in the Adams family.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Im in basildon : victory:*


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> Im in Clacton On Sea so about 45 mins from Chelmsford


My great great auntie Ivy lives in clacton on sea! keep meaning to go and see her! Shes going to be 90 this summer!!


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bar1 said:


> hi im in braintree an got my royal from chelmsford


omg i live in braintree too 
hello:lolsign:
x


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*I did live in braintree most of my life *:lol2:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Looks like there are loads of guys and girls from the Essex area!


----------



## Shy (Jul 5, 2006)

Colchester Here!!! Hi all essex ppl.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Colchester, pretty close to Chelmo. (Chelmsford)


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Anyone else in Essex?


----------



## carlos18 (Oct 30, 2006)

Dagenham here!! not sure how close that is to chelmsford,i dont think it's that far.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Dagenham isn't that far atall.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

im in barking : victory:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Chelmsford too :no1:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Am I the only one in Canvey  lol


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

I live in Romford/Hornchurch in between lol although my post is under Hornchurch, how many others are from romford/hornchurch, will be interesting to see


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Greenphase said:


> Im in Clacton On Sea so about 45 mins from Chelmsford


 
you dont breed royals do you? pies?


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

From South Ockendon which nobody really knows lol Close to Grays and Lakeside Shopping Centre though.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

rachel132002 said:


> From South Ockendon which nobody really knows lol Close to Grays and Lakeside Shopping Centre though.


I know where that is because i pass the turn off when i go to my nans and also i spend alot of time in Lakeside so i see signs for turn offs to there : victory:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Looks like there is loads of us pretty close, we should start some sort of a reptile forums Essex club thing. Obviously it has to be in Chelmsford, the heart and soul (and chav capital) of Essex!


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Phillipl said:


> Looks like there is loads of us pretty close, we should start some sort of a reptile forums Essex club thing. Obviously it has to be in Chelmsford, the heart and soul (and chav capital) of Essex!


 
Innit ! :no1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

wo0p chelmsford here tooo :lol2: wouldnt it be funny if some us lived on each others doorsteps well not literally but yea would be cool


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

naaahh gotta be romford innit


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Turned out Phillip lives about 3 streets away from me lol

Where are you?


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

When i bought a leo off sum1 on here early this year it turned out they were literally 3 roads away from me:lol2: I would of walked if it wsnt for the leo.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

balthazar196 said:


> I live in Romford/Hornchurch in between lol although my post is under Hornchurch, how many others are from romford/hornchurch, will be interesting to see


i work in romford come say hi lol


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

leogirl said:


> naaahh gotta be romford innit


WOOP romford innit!!!! Im from romford too :lol2:


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

leogirl said:


> i work in romford come say hi lol


where do ya work in romford


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

the works (its next to poundland) i'm the one usually on til durin the week looking oh so happy haha


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

leogirl said:


> the works (its next to poundland) i'm the one usually on til durin the week looking oh so happy haha


OMG i passed there today, pound land is in that walk way where you have that book shop and it leads out to the market right? if so my dad went in there today and bought something lol


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

yeah .... the walkway between disney store and virgin in the liberty then comes out into the market.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

leogirl said:


> yeah .... the walkway between disney store and virgin in the liberty then comes out into the market.


Yea i know where it is, lol i can see an image of me popping my head in and shouting out "hi leogirl" and you not being in there and everyone just looking at me as if im some kind of freak lol :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi essex-ite here too! Tiptree. (born in Romford hehe got away when young though:razz.

If reptile people wanna meet then:

Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

yup chelmo here too



Fangio said:


> Hi essex-ite here too! Tiptree. (born in Romford hehe got away when young though:razz.
> 
> If reptile people wanna meet then:
> 
> Essex Reptiles & Amphibians Club


well i never knew about that, only bout 5mins from me there meetin is held lol


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

I think i will look into joining, get my girlfriend too aswell.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Dirteewrongen said:


> Turned out Phillip lives about 3 streets away from me lol
> 
> Where are you?


im in melbourne area unfortunatly kings road if ya no of it? :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

i am very surprised at how many peep there are here from little ol' chelmsford, we should defo have a gathereing of some sort one day. . . .

Kat, i think its time for you an Dig to get the bbq out :roll2::cheers:


----------



## fluffy (Sep 26, 2006)

In Brentwood here.....: victory:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> im in melbourne area unfortunatly kings road if ya no of it? :lol2:


Lol - had to live in Ockelford ave for almost 2 years :-x My brother lives in Kings road ( he's obviously mental lol)

We're in Great Baddow now - in the new houses behind Queen Bee


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

poizon said:


> i am very surprised at how many peep there are here from little ol' chelmsford, we should defo have a gathereing of some sort one day. . . .
> 
> Kat, i think its time for you an Dig to get the bbq out :roll2::cheers:


Already said that ?!? :lol2: 
Your memory :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

lol have ya, sorry hun

god i told ya i got senile dementure, prob comes from living in a small village full of old peep :lol2:


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

live in south wooden at the moment just moved back to essex after 3/4 years over the country god its boring where i am. was born a bred in basildon tho for me sins : victory:


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

in the coming months i am looking to start building vivs to order once ive built myself one and happy they are of good quality that is is there many ppl local that do it : victory:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

balthazar196 said:


> Yea i know where it is, lol i can see an image of me popping my head in and shouting out "hi leogirl" and you not being in there and everyone just looking at me as if im some kind of freak lol :lol2:


lol do it! works boring i could do with a laugh 

So i take it most people will be at the barking show then since your fellow essex-ites


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

is the barking show any good? i shall probably pop in if its any good of course! : victory:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

no idea but a fun day out im sure  be interesting to meet some people from here


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

yea i suppose it will be worth going sure there will be some interesting things to see!! best not take to much money never no what il come home with :lol2:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Yeah i'll be going up with some friends off of the forums.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

im after some corns but not sure what price theyre going to be, need to find out. if i take more than what i need ill end up buying more lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

haha thats exactly how it always ends up oo i have some spare cash or oo i can buy two for that!!


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i know thats what im going to end up doing .... i like that one ... but i like that colour .... ok i'll take both please... *gets home and gets a slap from amy*


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

We'll be at Barking !!! 
I was gonna have a table at Barking but nothings hatched yet! I'll have to wait and have a table at Basildon.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup im from vange looks like theres alot more from essex on here then i thought


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

whens the barking show and ditto to basildon one 2: victory:


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm in Grays in Essex. I keep green tree pythons and emerald tree boas.

cheers

stuart


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

hi chondoro i brought the thaiwans of you hows things: victory:


----------



## Jojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Peeps,
I'm from Romford way. : victory:
Ditto to when and where the Rep shows are in Barking & Bailsdon 
Jo


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

JoJo when you say your from romford way, do you mean where carpet right is and all those shops coz i live literally 5 minutes from there lol


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Give me a second and i will post up the details of the barking show.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

BRITISH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY

Are pleased to announce a
Reptile Fair at
Ripple Hall, St Erkenwald Road, Barking, Essex
On 14th July 2007

Open to the public from 10am to 4pm
Entry: Adults £1 
Children 50p
(Under 5’s free)

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred livestock
Commercial Traders selling Dry Goods

NO sales to anyone under 16 unless accompanied by an adult

For enquiries on tables e-mail:

[email protected]

£15 per 6ft table length
Electricity available


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

As far as i know, with regards to the basildon show, a date has not been set yet? But it's usually in September? Correct me if i'm wrong?


----------



## Jojo (Feb 22, 2007)

balthazar196 said:


> JoJo when you say your from romford way, do you mean where carpet right is and all those shops coz i live literally 5 minutes from there lol


I live in Harold Hill - but I thought that some wouldn't know where that was - everyone know's Romford though :lol2:

I'm always off shopping in Romford!!! :grin1:


----------



## Jojo (Feb 22, 2007)

Phillipl said:


> BRITISH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY
> 
> Are pleased to announce a
> Reptile Fair at
> ...





Phillipl said:


> As far as i know, with regards to the basildon show, a date has not been set yet? But it's usually in September? Correct me if i'm wrong?


Thanks you :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm from Romford aswell, born in Harold wood Hospital, but lived in Romford my whole life.


----------



## python kid (May 30, 2007)

pixie_bex said:


> Am I the only one in Canvey  lol


im in canvey :grin1:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

we should so have an essex get together in romford or something 

any excuse to go to the pub :lol2:


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

That would be quite funny but i dont think that there are alot of people from romford...3 from what i can see, me you and JoJo lol

Oh yea the pub is a no no for me lol only 16 lol


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

im from chelmsford


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

we aint all that far away .. theres Trice too but he seems to have disapeared dunno where he's gone :-| ok not the pub but some other fun event with food and alcohol : victory:


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wells theres my brothers wedding tomorrow thats gonna be fun for 2 reasons, one being that my mum hates his mum and the other is that theres a free bar and a bucking bronko :lol2:


----------



## Rob_in_essex (May 10, 2007)

Hi im from Writtle, 5 minits from Chelmsford. ther seams to be a lot from chelmsford area


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

loadsa chelmsford i live in south woodem gonna be moving into town tho as went for an interview for a bar/rest.hotel in town today so hopefully be moving there soon but not many rep shops is there something i will need to sort out somehow. breeding and surplieing food and reps hopefully along with building vivs
: victory:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

yeah, that shop idea would be well good.


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

something im looking into as i havent got the funds to open a shop but can get most things equipment and live stock fairly cheap so if im getting stuff for me then can get stuff for other local people. we'll see wat happens in the coming weeks. i would imagine i will be having deliveries from across the country to build up my collection again and if you buy in bulk prices are reduced i would have to sort out holding vivs : victory:


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

if there is something u are looking for let me know as i can get most things one way or another just acting like the middle man if you like: victory:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

frozen rodents?


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

when i move in about 2 weeks i will be ordering in large amouts but wont be able to till i move as moving house with rodents they will all defrost ive just thrown away about £40 worth due to them deforsting when i got moved out of my ex's : victory:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

Get them from Camzoo at the mo - but every penny helps as Tescos say :smile:


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

lmao true tell me about itafter splitting with the ex and stuff has left me skint will let you know when all the changes happen looking to breed lobstr roaches and hoppers as well if you keep lisards and stuff but that wont be for a while as need them to breed properly will keep everyone informed : victory:


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't keep lizards but Poizon keeps Leo's so may be interested in the roaches : victory:

I'd breed more Multimammates to sell if i had the room


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

i went ot guys house a while back and he breed micen and rats and stuff he had them all running round his reptile room dont think i could deal with that the crickets do my head in :lol2:


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

oo yeah, i may be interested, i want to try some roaches, coz my leos wont eat crix for some weird reason


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i want a reptie room ... something tells me my girlfriend wont let me convert the living room though...


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

sound well when i get things sorted will give you a shout. as for the reptile room i converted my whole flat lmao split with the ex shortly after lol : victory:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

anaconda8301 said:


> sound well when i get things sorted will give you a shout. as for the reptile room i converted my whole flat lmao split with the ex shortly after lol : victory:


got any pics of your rep room?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> im in melbourne area unfortunatly kings road if ya no of it? :lol2:


melbourne? any where near the chelmsofrd city f.c stadium?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

yea like 5 min walk :lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

never actually been to watch em tho lol rip off i tell ya i would prefer to watch sunday league football in the park just outside it :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

:jump: i had a season ticket last season lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

hahaha oo to bad!! bet you loved owning that to watch em lose every game!


----------

